# Golden Vs Black Rhom........



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Not knowing much about either except that i can get one or the other,I would like to know wich one gets bigger,meaner and better looking,Thanks.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

There is SO MUCH for you to learn about them, it's hard to know where to begin. I can tell you that this forum is a wealth of knowledge - without asking a single question, you can search for specific topics and do a little research for yourself. If you're inexperienced, no offense, but I'd say neither (without knowing exactly what you mean by "golden").

Have you EVER kept fish of any variety?


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

No offense taken,i have kept RBP'S 10-12 yrs ago,but i have kept Jadini Arrowana,Silver Arrowana,Pacu and a ton of different S.A cichlids,my speciality were Red Tail and Shovelnose catfish.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

rhoms get pretty big like 10-12 inches in the aquarium but they grow slow, I heard that serrasalmus maculatus have a crazy personality


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Being the proud owner of a 15" black rhom, I'll be biased in my answers.







I've NEVER known of a more interactive fish than mine. With that said, it's impossible (from what this forum seems to indicate) to grow a rhom to that size from a juvi. You have to bring it from S. America at a relatively large size. There are stories of people keeping a rhom for upwards of 30 years, but never achieving a size bigger than 12". I've polled this forum, and nobody that's responded has heard of anybody growing one out any bigger (from a fry).

In the aquarium environment, they will grow fast for the first year (reaching upwards of 4-5"), but their growth rate almost halts after that - MAYBE you'll get an inch a year out of him with pristine water quality and great nutrition. Search for one that's already 12" and you'll enjoy it from that moment on.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Rough996 said:


> Being the proud owner of a 15" black rhom, I'll be biased in my answers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, I got my guyana rhom 2 months ago it was around 3.5-4 inches, and now its around 4-4.25 inches


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I have to apologize it is not a "Gold"Rhom but a gold Piranha(spilo),sorry.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

gold piranhas are also known as macs...iv never owned a mac but they seem really cool and pretty aggressive too.....i own a black rhom right now and mine is really interactive and has a pretty bad attitude with anything else in its tank....but honestly if your looking for pure aggresion i would say a Elong or spilo...i would check aquascape and check out the Ruby red spilos those things look AMAZING. again tho, with a mac or rhom its hit or miss on personality. u may ethier one and it be a complete wuss

edit: o sorry u said gold spilo i only read first post


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

It just depends on what size tank you have now and if you are willing to upgrade it later on down the road if it needs to be done. Also extensive research should be done on each fish pior to making your decision so you can meet the needs of both fish.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i have several types of serras and my mac is my favorite by far
he has one eye and is a spaz but i love him....thanks to GG...lol


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

assclown said:


> i have several types of serras and my mac is my favorite by far
> he has one eye and is a spaz but i love him....thanks to GG...lol


Jesus. GG plucked his eye out?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedSoxfan said:


> Not knowing much about either except that i can get one or the other,I would like to know wich one gets bigger,meaner and better looking,Thanks.


 First i'm assuming you mean gold diamond rhom or black diamond rhom and not referring to golden as a maculatus. Aggression depends on the individual fish. Size is potentially the same. Better looking is an opinion. Just look around for some pics of each and make your call. Both can look stunning under proper care. Blue diamonds are top notch too, but they are a bit more $


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

sean-820 said:


> Not knowing much about either except that i can get one or the other,I would like to know wich one gets bigger,meaner and better looking,Thanks.


 First i'm assuming you mean gold diamond rhom or black diamond rhom and not referring to golden as a maculatus. Aggression depends on the individual fish. Size is potentially the same. Better looking is an opinion. Just look around for some pics of each and make your call. Both can look stunning under proper care. Blue diamonds are top notch too, but they are a bit more $
[/quote]
I made a mistake,it is a Gold Piranha(Spilo).


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

RedSoxfan said:


> I made a mistake,it is a Gold Piranha(Spilo).


= Maculatus


----------

